# € to $??



## renes2 (Oct 25, 2010)

hehehehe i have a question:

I live in Germany (Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), and i will buy a acekard 2i from shoptemp.
How can i pay?

Do paypal "convert" by € to $??
And whats the prize for it??


Sry, but i not often speak &write englisch >.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 25, 2010)

On the webpage, you can click a currency icon on the top right corner, and it'll display € prices.
All the prices you pay on Shoptemp will be in $ though, if I'm not mistaken, your € will be converted to $ during the paypal transaction and paid to Shoptemp.

Edit: If you use this link, you can see that the price is 12.53€.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 25, 2010)

PayPal will handle the conversion I think, and will take a commission, so it the actual price you will pay will most likely be higher than the one shown on the page. And PayPal may also not use quite as good a conversion rate, so they make more money.


----------



## Costello (Oct 26, 2010)

it's better to use USD to see the actual price, because the other currencies are inaccurate
they dont update the exchange rate frequently... so prices are usually cheaper than they appear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  because the USD is weak now


----------



## Clookster (Oct 26, 2010)

Errr... I'm not sure if that's an error, but the Euro prizes are_ very_ low now.

DSTwo 25,05 Euros
AK2.i 10,71 Euros

25 Euros for a DSTwo, that would be... amazing...


----------



## popoffka (Oct 28, 2010)

Actually, while checking out with paypal, you can choose to either use paypal's conversion rate or your bank's conversion rate.


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2010)

thats the current conversion rate really...


----------



## commdante (Oct 29, 2010)

For a daily conversion FROM any TO any currency: http://xe.com

Paypal adds a bit of interest on conversions and shop-prices are usually only update ones a week, month, whenever.


----------

